# rcs u bic



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey anyone have a PDF of U-bic assembly instructions? Tony? TOC? anyone? Thanks ...Todd


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Todd.

This will help you out. *U-BIK wiring*


----------



## todd55whit (Jan 2, 2008)

Dynamite ! Thanks Tony.


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Be sure and install that diagonal connection across the back of the switch.


----------

